# My Highsider & a Pirogue skiff



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

can you slow down the noe I can't see it ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry Zero Gravity. I had to go in and add the pics and video afterwards for Gerry. 

Gerry is one of my old fishing buddies. He's not a forum junkie like some of us but I convinced him that we should take some pictures yesterday and post them the forum. I have a lot of respect for anyone who builds their own boat. 

We realized the color was the same as LoneRanger's Modest Fisher II and remarked that the Pirogue Skiff might be the Extremely Modest Fisher. lol

Check out the video at the bottom of the post. It turned out pretty good!


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I love the Skiff..What was it made out of? Do you have the plans?........ And if I can ask what did it cost to build????
Thanks


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Pretty cool skiff


----------



## gergheenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey JOESEF, Thanks and glad You like it. It's 15'5" (2) 4x8 3/8 bc plywood scarfed together for floor and (2) 4x8 1/4" bc plywood for sides rest is all white wood from HD. I tried to find plans, but don't know what I did with them; but You can go on UncleJohn's.com they sell plans pretty cheap. Plans plus materials cost me about $300 lot of fun to build and great father-son proj.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

nice pics and video 

how many hours does the skiff take to make?


----------



## gergheenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Eric Wuz happenen? Yeah the Pirogue- depending on how large and what type of plywood you use ie. 1/4, 3/8 or real thin like doorskins and how You glass it makes that difference. Mine took about 10 hours spread out over like 4 weeks.; weight about 100 lbs but You can make Yours lighter of course.


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Gergheenoe
The gheenoe looks great, I'm glad that you were able to get ahold of it and make it work for you. I look forward to seeing more pics of future mods.
Mike
(Skinnyreds)


----------



## jem (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice little pirogue. I'm playing around with a square stern version that will "legally" take a 5hp.

Nothing fancy, but cheap to use and get on the water.


----------

